# Tractor shows in Connecticut



## Ironhorse805

Anybody have any info on upcoming shows in 2014 in Connecticut?


----------



## pogobill

Check this out, you may find something you'd be interested in.

http://www.farmcollector.com/show-directory/online-listings.aspx?state=CT

Cheers


----------



## ben70b

Thanks for that pogo


----------



## Thomas

If the weather good might be nice bike ride down for checking out.

Thanks Bill.


----------



## Ironhorse805

Thanks pogo


----------

